# Mr



## RichardSquare (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi there,

Hope you guys can help, I have a Fracino Classico that after a power surge in my house suddenly stopped getting any pressure. The unit still heats up but there is no pressure at all. Does anyone have any idea's as to what could have happened at all?

Thank you in advance

Richard


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pump failed


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

If it is the pump it's incredibly simple to fit a new one, I think I paid £17 for mine and took about 5 minutes


----------



## RichardSquare (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, KTD sorry for the novice approach here but any links as to where I might a replacement pump?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

RichardSquare said:


> Thanks guys, KTD sorry for the novice approach here but any links as to where I might a replacement pump?


I got mine from Coffix as they are in leicester, but if you search ulka pump on eBay there are loads. If any doubts just ask the seller if suitable


----------

